

Free Transportation for Life - swohns
http://blog.launch.co/blog/mind-blowing-idea-free-transportation-for-life.html

======
rdl
Generally true, but there is a cycle count for the battery. The cost per mile,
even with free electricity, might be around $0.02 in overall depreciation,
maintenance, etc., vs. $0.15 or so for an efficient gas or diesel. I assume if
EVs get super popular, there will be an aftermarket battery refurbishment
option, though.

------
antonwinter
thumbs up. everyone needs to be aware of what you are pointing out in your
post. lets hope that the machines of politics/oil/war dont chew up tesla like
they did the first time electric cars came out.

